
Linux-distros membership application – Microsoft - ripvanwinkle
https://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2019/06/26/2
======
ripvanwinkle
Also
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/06/27/microsoft_linux_dis...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/06/27/microsoft_linux_distro_list/)

